# Superlines



## Pont (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok, so this year I'm wanting to experiment with some superlines for pitchin jigs into the mats, timber, metal docs, and just the nastiest crap imaginable. What does everyone suggest?


----------



## Nickk (Feb 26, 2008)

Power Pro
Suffix Performance Braid

40 lb +


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2008)

I used powerpro 50 on my spinning rod for skipping jig & Pigs in the thick stuff for the first time last year, But after talking with the guys here I scooped up 2 boxes of Suffix braid 20 and 30 with a dicks coupon. So i will try that this year.


----------



## SMDave (Feb 26, 2008)

I have only used Power Pro... absolutely love it! I used to love/hate it, but now I won't do without it!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 26, 2008)

I also will be tryin out the suffix braid this year for flippin and on my swim bait rod.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 27, 2008)

Suffix.

Has now replaced Power Pro as my favorite braided line.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 27, 2008)

Could someone who uses (or has used) both suffix and power pro do a short review? Suffix is slightly more expensive (based on Bass Pro Shops prices.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying suffix this year on my slider/smallie wading rod. I may try it for my heavy wormin' rod as well. I've never used PP, but from what I've read, suffix has more strands, making it more abrasion resistant. Who knows. Both look good to me.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 27, 2008)

The main advantage of sufix is the coating. It is unlike any other braided line. While most braided line has a coating that feels waxy. The coating on sufix is more like a plastic or a teflon coating. The coating is much more slick and last longer. It is thinner and stronger than other braided lines, and it launches off your reel. I'll never use anything different.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't look at the price difference. Over the several year life of the line, its not even of concern.

Agree with jkbirocz's assesment.

I just like everything about it a bit better than Power Pro. The coating is a bit nicer. (I will say I get sick of the big chunks of coating on a new spool of Power Pro and I've not seen one in Suffix.) The line stays together a little better as it wears and doesn't get overly fuzzy. Out of the box suppleness is better than Power Pro.

Honestly can't come up with one thing I like about Power Pro over Suffix. 

Not saying Power Pro is bad, its still the next best line out there in my opinion. I just like Suffix a little better.


----------



## little anth (Feb 28, 2008)

i am thinking of trying braid this year but dont know if its worth the hassle if i dont like it and paid for a bunch. plus i dont really fish that thick of cover to need it


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2008)

little anth said:


> i am thinking of trying braid this year but dont know if its worth the hassle if i dont like it and paid for a bunch. plus i dont really fish that thick of cover to need it



If you buy suffix and don't like it, I will buy it off you.....If you want to try it. I will even cover shipping :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 28, 2008)

little anth said:


> i am thinking of trying braid this year but dont know if its worth the hassle if i dont like it and paid for a bunch. plus i dont really fish that thick of cover to need it



Just get your reel spooled at teh Tackle shop with the suffix - cheaper and since it lasts almost forever you will be set!


----------



## little anth (Feb 28, 2008)

what is a good lb test for light to med cover flippin


----------



## Nickk (Feb 28, 2008)

little anth said:


> what is a good lb test for light to med cover flippin



I'd go at least 20lb since it's much thinner than mono. Make sure you use mono as a backing to both save money and so it doesn't slip. It's hard to go back to mono since it's so sensitive(you can feel every rock). It will wrap around the tip of your rod if you let it so be mindful of that.


----------



## Pont (Feb 28, 2008)

Question on suffix braid. I remember back in the day when fireline first came out I tried it. The thing I didn't like about it was the fact that when I casted over a log or some type of wood, it seemed as though the lure wouldn't flip over the log like it did when I used mono. Almost like sawing into the log. Does suffix do this too, or was it the diamiter of the 10lb fireline that had this effect?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 28, 2008)

The difference between Fireline and Sufix is huge. Fireline is about the stiffest superline there is. It is a fused line, not braided, not to mention the coating is different. It takes a while to get used to using braid, but imo the benefits are worth it, I use it for everything. You will get wind knots, especially until the line breaks in. I really don't know the causes them, but they can be extremely annoying, but typically can be untangled. Be sure your guides are clean, this seems to decrease wind knots significantly. I usually clean them with simple green or alcohol. 

As flipping baits over logs, I have never had any problems like that. I rip baits out of all sorts of stuff, and break tree limbs and straighten hooks. I see these as all advantages of braided line. You may have had a problem because you were using 10lb, and it is very thin. I would suggest using 15 to 20lb braid on spinning reels, it is still very thin, but it is thick enough that wind knots are much easier to pick out. I personally do not use anything over 30lb braid for bass and I fish some super thick cover, and have never broken my line on a fish or when I wasn't trying to break it off.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 29, 2008)

i have a new favorite. its so smooth its like mono, without the memory.
varivas power finess 8 strand braid.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't want a braid that feels like mono, thats the reason I stopped using it.....plus that sounds overly expensive derek


----------



## slim357 (Feb 29, 2008)

when backin with mono what type of line to line knot do you tie.


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

slim357 said:


> when backin with mono what type of line to line knot do you tie.



I use the knot Powerpro has on there website, It's easy for me to follow it.

A Uni to Uni splice. I use the same diameter mono (Thats what I have read so that is why I stck with it)

https://www.powerpro.com/using/uniuni.asp


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 29, 2008)

I tie the same knot, I also use it for tying on flouro leaders. Esquired uses a different knot that he says is better though.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I tie the same knot, I also use it for tying on flouro leaders. Esquired uses a different knot that he says is better though.



I use the Seaguar Knot for joining the floro leader to the braided line. For teh slice between the mono backer and braid i use a double surgeons or uni -to-uni

I do not think the Seaguar Knot is better then the uni-to-uni, but it is a lot faster to tie, I can tie it in the dark which is always a plus


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 1, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I don't want a braid that feels like mono, thats the reason I stopped using it.....plus that sounds overly expensive derek


what i mean is that when it feels like mono, the weave is so tight that when your fingers up the line, it feels as smooth as mono. 
and yes it is a bit more expensive, but man is it nice to use.
i also think its an igfa ratedline, so its a true test, not under rated like most.


----------



## ANDREW J. (Mar 30, 2008)

I use TUFF LINE XP, good line, cheaper than other braids


----------



## Popeye (Mar 30, 2008)

That Seaguar Knot seems okay but since you have to pull the entire leader through the knot I can't see using when connecting main line to spool backing. At least in my case that is. I use 20-30 yds mono backing and that would be a PITA. I use the uni-to-uni or an albright knot, depending on diameter differences.


----------

